# Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste or another paste?



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2013)

i am thinking about replacing the thermal paste i am using now with some Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste, would that we a good or a bad idea?

i am using server thermal paste (it's white) on my i5-4670k, to see if that will give me some better temperature with my Corsair H100.

i can get a 4gram tube for £2,66 and a 8gram for £3,31.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

i like Pk3

ive tried and got mx2, mx4, chillfactor3, xspc, xigmatek. and prefer the PK3 as its easy to use and non conductive and no cure time. 

but it does slightly cure better. im not a fan on ceramiques tbh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2013)

I used to use MX-2 for almost everything, Even spreading it on my toast in the morning. MX-4 is easier to spread though and ive had some great temps with it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

i may actually have some on my toast now, i havent had breakfast yet and i got loads of TIM about.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2013)

if i wanna pay MX-2 in my country it's twice as expensive 4gram for £7,68 and 8gram £10.62 from Danish hardware stores, i found the other prices in the uk.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

the prices are reasonable here. im looking for some new pads and paste etc atm

if i find something on a deal or looks good ill let ya know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2013)

the problem with the UK is quite often retailers wont sell bigger syringes of the stuff. the small syringes are good for a few applications but I want more and more value for money


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the problem with the UK is quite often retailers wont sell bigger syringes of the stuff. the small syringes are good for a few applications but I want more and more value for money



i want the smaller once bcs i don't change cooler that much, so that will be fine, but u can get MX-2 30grams tube for about £11,25 and MX-4 20grams tube for £11,80.

Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste (30g)

Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Paste (20g)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

well i use MX-4 actually and its the best bang for bucks i can find where i am.

i allways order 4g tube 11chf i changed TIM on GPU and CPU on my mainrig 4g last long 20g is a bit overkill (even if i still have 4 cpu and gpu to do inbetween)

and funniest renaming ever Arctic cooling became Arctic ... does that make the user confuse with Arctic (the brand of the Arctic silver 5 and Arctic Ceramic)
(last thought : Swiss brand FTW!)


----------

